# The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 Blu-ray Giveaway



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*What’s this?? TWO movie Giveaways in one week? That’s right!

Thanks to Lionsgate, Home Theater Shack is excited to giveaway a new Blu-ray copy of The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this smash hit release and gave it his stamp of approval, with a sizzling 5-star rating of the film’s incredible Dolby Atmos track.*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered!

This contest will run from Tuesday March 22 through Tuesday March 29 (8:00AM EST).
To enter you must live in the Continental United States (Lower 48) and be a registered member as of March 1, 2016.
To be fair, the winner of our In the Heart of the Sea Blu-ray Giveaway will not be eligible to win (we know you understand)

Again - Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck to everyone! :T*​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Feel free to discuss here! ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Giving this contest a recognition bump... it's wide open folks! Enter!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I enthusiastically endorse this movie (and I'm not even a fan of the collection)! I feel Mike's review is mostly spot-on: the movie has an amazing sound and video. Dialog was nicely balanced with special effects without sacrificing dynamic range. I felt no need to reach for the volume during quite conversation, only to dive for it during action scenes. 

And man, do those scenes ever engage and indulge the senses - even without a Dolby Atmos HT setup! Plain 5.1 was fantastic compared to many other action movies I've watched. And though much of the movie took place in and around the shadows, my plasma helped sort out the worst of it. Still, Mike offers a good heads-up to those who would plan to watch this in a brightly lit room. And aside from one motion-artifact instance, nothing pulled me from my entertainment experience. All in all a worthy addition to my shelf - no buyer's remorse here! That it's being given freely away is a no-brainer!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ringing endorsement!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Little bit over one day left. Register to win!


----------

